# Are you wearing shoes when drumming ?



## DGKarehere (Feb 14, 2011)

Are you wearing shoes when drumming ?
Do you always need to adapt your technique when you change your shoes?

I personnally never have been able to play with shoes. I'm more confortable just with socks. I want to know why people are wearing these when playing drums.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 14, 2011)

I play naked.

I'm the old drummer for searchingforchin.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2011)

It doesn't really affect me. I'll wake up in the morning and jam in bare feet, or I'll come home from school and leave my shoes on. Or my socks. It doesn't really affect my technique any.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 15, 2011)

Pete Sandoval plays with cowboy boots.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

I always play barefoot


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 15, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> I always play barefoot



I always play nofoot


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 15, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> It doesn't really affect me. I'll wake up in the morning and jam in bare feet, or I'll come home from school and leave my shoes on. Or my socks. It doesn't really affect my technique any.



For real?


----------



## Asrial (Feb 15, 2011)

When I used to drum, I preferred to play with vans for the most part. Flexible, but stiff enough for me to do really fast single-pedal strokes.

Now the only drums I play is on GH:M...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 15, 2011)

As long as I don't have hiking boots, I am okay. For very fast action, I prefer good gripping Indoor shoes. I can't play barefoot. I can play with socks only on eliminators.


----------



## rogrotten (Feb 16, 2011)

I normally play either with flip flops or with my vibram fivefingers . The footboard of the axis pedals (old ones not the 21 bla bla bla ones) cuts me whenever I play barefoot


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 16, 2011)

I wear my Tom's when I play. They actually make for a pretty awesome drumming shoe. They're padded, but very light with a flexible sole.


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 16, 2011)

It doesn't really make much difference to me, I switch between socks, flip flops and shoes, but I think overall I prefer to play only wearing socks because I like the feel of the pedal being right beneath my foot.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 16, 2011)

socks. protection from cold metal, provides a slight amount of slip for quick slide triplets, and they look sexy!


----------



## ryaneatsbrains (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never worn shoes when drumming. Every pair/brand/style etc etc yields different results in terms of technique, dynamics, and so on. I play barefoot simply because I can attain and maintain a consistent means of playing heel up or heel down. I don't need to worry about a specific shoe style or company being discontinued or going out of business.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 17, 2011)

I wear swimming shoes. I mean, those flexible soft-based ones, used with something like swimming suits or something. Hard to describe...









E: They're really comfortable, though after a long use they tend to brake up. But that's only my feet growing.


----------



## DLG (Feb 17, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Pete Sandoval plays with cowboy boots.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.



gene hoglan plays in loosely tied doc marten-esque boots.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I wear swimming shoes. I mean, those flexible soft-based ones, used with something like swimming suits or something. Hard to describe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquasocks ftw!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 19, 2011)

DLG said:


> gene hoglan plays in loosely tied doc marten-esque boots.



Which looks hilarious with his pants... but damn, I'm sure he could play just as good with anything on his feet.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 19, 2011)

This was one of the biggest dilemmas I faced back when I was gigging a lot as a drummer. 

I couldn't stand playing barefoot, and socks made my feet slip on the pedals.

I went through almost an infinite array of different styles and types of shoes before I finally found what worked for me.

For me, Airwalk One's have always worked. Back when they were still making them, I bought like 20 pairs of them. I still have several that are unworn to this day. The ones that I have worn look almost new, as I only wear them to drum in.

Crazy but true story.


----------



## Methosborgoff (Feb 19, 2011)

At home and practice with band socks. Performing and recording wresteling shoes, nice and tight with plenty of support. Plus very thin with a non-restricted feel.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 19, 2011)

Methosborgoff said:


> At home and practice with band socks. Performing and recording wresteling shoes, nice and tight with plenty of support. Plus very thin with a non-restricted feel.



Yes! Wrestling shoes. It never dawned on me until much later in life to wear wrestling shoes. I wished I had found out sooner.


----------

